# Toro snowblower chute won’t turn or rotate



## Mike Dallas (Dec 20, 2018)

My toro snow thrower plastic chute is no longer turning or rotating when I spin the handl which turns spiral arm. Any help would be greatly appreciated to keep this 10 year old beauty running.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Quikchute? Is neither the joystick or chute Moving? 

Possibly the locking paw under the cover attached to the chute. I’ve seen the cable require an adjustment, preventing the paw from disengaging when pressing the release on the joystick.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Mike, welcome to SBF. Is the handle stuck and will not turn OR will the handle turn and not move the chute?

If the handle will not turn, remove the chute, clean and lubricate the base with a lithium grease.


If the handle will turn, you may have a mis-alignment between the gears OR a stripped gear.


Posting your Toro model number would help US see what set up you have.


----------



## cldoubleu (Feb 16, 2021)

Hello,

My Toro 721-QZR 21" width 212cc OHV 4 cycle engine Quick Shoot Recoil Start's shoot won't turn. I can engage the blue handle but the shoot won't move. It tries but seems stuck. 

Please help.

Thanks in advance.


----------

